# Hi from Calgary



## Hali (Jun 17, 2009)

Hi Everyone!

Newbie here! Just joined yesterday.

Anyways, about me:

I'm from Calgary, Alberta. I don't own my own horse (yet!) but I do take lessons at a hunter/jumper stable. I want to learn as much as I can and compete as high as I can, even though I'm 22 and the oldest student in my classes .

This forum looks pretty neat! Good to meet fellow horse lovers!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! I'm not to far away from you, I'm in Sundre! They are getting to be a good chuck of Alberta people now!


----------



## JumpingJellyBean (May 22, 2009)

Welcome i am from Edmonton.


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!`


----------

